# Found some gold!



## Brain M (Jun 19, 2016)

Well I wish, but in esscence... my dad and I scored some really nice salted wood. Little back story... my father has been heating his house with wood for over 32 years now. We have a large wood pile at my grandmothers place where we split all the wood. We have always been into woodworking but just recently got into stabilizing. Since about 2 weeks ago I have been learning all I can about what woods and figures to look for. One thing that really stood out wax a new term we learned. Splated wood. We looked through our wood pile and found a metric ton of beautiful splated woods! The same exact woods that my dad has been burning for 3 decades! Here's a pic of some wood we cut on the band saw. We have tons more to cut and the best thing is, if it's no good, we just burn it as usual!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 20, 2016)

nice spalting. is that hackberry?

Robert


----------



## Brain M (Jun 20, 2016)

To be brutally homest.... I haven't a clue. I'm going to head back over there and see if I can find some more with the bark still on. I'll post pictures when I get some.


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> nice spalting. is that hackberry?
> 
> Robert



It looks like that hackberry I got from you Robert. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gregsayers2000 (Jul 21, 2016)

Spalted wood found anywhere is like striking gold!. You sound like you have hit the mother lode.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 21, 2016)

It sounds like you are going to have to cut more firewood... Apparently what you cut already is getting repurposed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 21, 2016)

Going to be stabilizing it tonight. Pics to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 21, 2016)

My wife calls it "splated" wood too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 21, 2016)

Whoops! I'm not the best at proof reading

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice....I have an old wood pile that's getting trashed. I never wanted the wood, but my step kid dumped it off and chopped it all up. then made a pile that has been just sitting for years. I can see spalting on the bottom row now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 21, 2016)

Just gotta catch it before it turns to rot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 21, 2016)

Yep.....there's rotted ones on the outside edges....


----------



## phinds (Jul 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep.....there's rotted ones on the outside edges....


Yeah, I feel that way myself sometimes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 23, 2016)

Here is some of the spalted and ant eaten wood I just stabilized. Got some more goin into the pot tonight or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

